# Help mapping out my turbo / intercooler setup...



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

So I got all the components I ordered today, FedEX motherfuckers. 
What I got:

T3/T4 Turbocharger
Exhaust Manifold with gaskets
Blowoff Valve
Wastegate Gasket
Intercooler

I need: 
Intercooler Piping
Oil Feed Lines

I'm kinda lost on this. I have a KA24DE right now, wanting to make it a DE-T! So my engine right now just consists of an injen intake with a KandN air filter on the end of it. The Piping for the intercooler all has to be 3". I don't know where everything is going to go as far as under the hood... AKA I have no idea where the turbo is going, where piping goes from point a to point b, or where the il feed lines will be going? I also have no clue about the wastegate or exhaust manifold, or blowoff valve, haha. I PRETTY MUCH SUCK AT THIS. so any help / comments would be appreciated.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> So I got all the components I ordered today, FedEX motherfuckers.
> What I got:
> 
> T3/T4 Turbocharger
> ...


ohh man plz tell me you dont know were everythings gonna go b/c you havnt made up your mind and you want sum opinions.. not that you have no idea were anything goes right?????
you better have forgot to say boost gauge....


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

this is either the point where you give up and have a shop install it or you do some research and in two months get massivly stuck and then have a shop charge you more and fix what you messed up. If you are honestly lost and do not have a friend in the know a shop is probably your best bet atleast to tell you what you will need but I would save up and just have them do it.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> this is either the point where you give up and have a shop install it or you do some research and in two months get massivly stuck and then have a shop charge you more and fix what you messed up. If you are honestly lost and do not have a friend in the know a shop is probably your best bet atleast to tell you what you will need but I would save up and just have them do it.


this is a good idea even if you DO know what your doing b/c if anything goes wrong its THERE fault not urs..


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

well, alright i over did it with that post. i basically just need help with the piping layout. i know where shit is gonna fall into place, etc. i dont hae a boost gauge yet, but i am looking for one as we speak actually hah. but im taking my car down to munro muffler, i know a guy who's done plenty of work on 240sx with turbos and he's gonna pipe it all out for me for cheap, and then me and him will be installing sometime after that. YAHHH.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> well, alright i over did it with that post. i basically just need help with the piping layout. i know where shit is gonna fall into place, etc. i dont hae a boost gauge yet, but i am looking for one as we speak actually hah. but im taking my car down to munro muffler, i know a guy who's done plenty of work on 240sx with turbos and he's gonna pipe it all out for me for cheap, and then me and him will be installing sometime after that. YAHHH.


sounds like a plan !!!
but if your gonna run it without the boost gauge just set the wastgate super sensitive


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah i was told that by my friend already, will be done, will be done.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

alright, what's moooore important... a bost gauge, or a turbo timer? i can only do one at a time right now, because my bank is like, SHIT BOY YOU AINT GOT DAT MONEY.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chrislis said:


> alright, what's moooore important... a bost gauge, or a turbo timer? i can only do one at a time right now, because my bank is like, SHIT BOY YOU AINT GOT DAT MONEY.


LOL!!!
umm none really 
id say get the boost gaudge.....
dude turbo timers are cheap... just get both.. save up some money.. and wait
actually you can just take a small loan and start building credit


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i should, but debit cards fuckin suck, once i get down to florida im gonna open a credit account. what banks do you dudes have down there? i use peoples bank right now.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Once again, the KA Turbo Thread answers all of your questions. I can post pics too if you want. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92630


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

chrislis said:


> alright, what's moooore important... a bost gauge, or a turbo timer? i can only do one at a time right now, because my bank is like, SHIT BOY YOU AINT GOT DAT MONEY.


You NEED a boost gauge. Don't even turn the key on a turbocharged engine without one. You need to be able to diagnose vacuum source issues, and if your wastegate isn't functioning properly (could be due to bad vacuum), it'll stick open, and your motor will quickly find some dust to bite.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> sounds like a plan !!!
> but if your gonna run it without the boost gauge just set the wastgate super sensitive


super sensative huh? How do you so that?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

no worries i got the boost gauge.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

u run the wastegate off the turbo, to set it for safe boost. Where in Florida u movin too?


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

winter park, right outside of orlando.


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

cool that is a nice area. I dont live too far from there!


----------

